# .....أزياء رجاليه هنديه .... وسع الهندى وصل



## rania79 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

.....أزياء رجاليه هنديه ....

































































​


----------



## النهيسى (23 ديسمبر 2011)

حلوين جداااا
ومجهود أحلى وأروع
شكــــــــرا
​


----------



## rania79 (23 ديسمبر 2011)

ميرسى لحضرتك استاذنا الغالى
نورتنى جدااااااااا


----------



## candy shop (29 ديسمبر 2011)

انا قلت هدخل اشوف اميتاب بيتشان 

ههههههههههههه

شكراااااا يا قمر 
​


----------



## rania79 (5 يناير 2012)

ههههههههههههههه مهو عندة مسلسل بقة
نورتنى جدا ماميتو


----------



## girgis2 (11 يناير 2012)

*والحاجات دي المفروض نلبسها هنا يعني ولا لما نروح الهند؟*​


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

ايون يابنى وتنزل بيها ف الشارع بقة وتعقد البشر
هههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (11 يناير 2012)

اللون السنفيحى اللى فوق ده جميل 
ويمشى مع الفيل الجديد اللى انا جايبه 320i
بس تخيلى يارانيا ...الواد المانيكان الخالق الناطق ...
عبوووووووود ؟!!!
حقيقى يخلق من الشبه 39 ...
أزياء حلوة بجد


----------



## Servant Of Christ (11 يناير 2012)

*أزياء جميلة جدا --- شكرا جزيلا يا رانيا :flowers: 

*


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> اللون السنفيحى اللى فوق ده جميل
> ويمشى مع الفيل الجديد اللى انا جايبه 320i
> بس تخيلى يارانيا ...الواد المانيكان الخالق الناطق ...
> عبوووووووود ؟!!!
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه يابنى الدنيا صغيرة جدااااااا
والولة الهندى دة مقطم زيك بالظبط عشان يبقة شبهك:fun_lol:
نورتنى ياعوبد باشا


----------



## rania79 (11 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *أزياء جميلة جدا --- شكرا جزيلا يا رانيا :flowers:
> 
> *


ميرسى ليك رومان باشا
نورتنى كتير


----------

